# FreeBSD 9.0 on USB, partition editor doesn't show my HDD. [Image]



## RobbyHF (Aug 16, 2012)

I can boot 8.3 fine, but on this particular desktop I can't boot FreeBSD 9 DVD. I get this if I do
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33242

I've used 8.3 for quite a while now and I've decided to try and get FreeBSD 9 installed again since I never had any luck previously I tried the dd' method which works on other machines. FreeBSD 9 DVD boots and installs fine on other machines also. So basically the problem is I boot the USB and when i get to the partitioning section my HDD and its partitions are not there? They are if i boot 8.3 on this desktop. If i boot the FreeBSD 9.0 usb in any other machine the partitions from their HDD's show. Its rather frustrating, I'm hoping someone here can help me out.


----------



## RobbyHF (Aug 16, 2012)

Well thats a pisstake, I can't edit and spoiler the image.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1277 is worth a look.


----------



## RobbyHF (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheers mate I'll try that, I'll respond with the results shortly.


----------



## RobbyHF (Aug 16, 2012)

No changes, also I tried rebooting and booting the live cd to do gpart show and this was the output.



Spoiler











Still nothing.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2012)

Some people find that changing the hard drive controller mode in the BIOS from AHCI to IDE or vice versa makes a difference.

(What are the spoiler tags for?)


----------



## RobbyHF (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't have that option available, and I'm sure mine is IDE. The spoiler tags were to spoiler the image but it seems they don't exist on this forum. I have set up a persistence USB with FreeBSD 9.0 with only the base and kernel, no ports. That boots fine on my FreeBSD 9 netbook, i had to use the wpa_supplicant and rc.conf though it was my first experience using that since FreeBSD 9 on everything detects wireless just fine and then i enter the WPA code. The desktop is 8.3 however it is not wireless, is ethernet. So you can understand why this was the first time i've had to configure it manually. Got it connected just fine though. I did this so that if i plugged the USB into the netbook for somewhat reason it would have connectivity and not only the desktop. Now i need to configure ethernet on the desktop. I've got xorg with fluxbox & custom scripted flux menu running. This is all on a 8GB drive, 7.2 of which is the UFS. I'm sort of using this as an alternative until this is fixed. I'd hate to use this as an actual solution to avoid my HDD.


----------

